# yard sale on the lower poudre



## black dog (May 7, 2007)

*reply*



red wiggler said:


> on saturday, 5/26, we dumped our raft in filter plant and lost a 9' 6wt flyrod and reel, yellow spinner rod with reel, blue dry duffle bag with rain gear in it and a purse, yellow cataract oars 8', a wood landing net, and other fishing gear. any help would be sweet, and to those that did help us out today, many thanks! we very much appreciated it.


need to know what happened.details of coroners and possible current drags.i'll be going up latter.that sounds like a mess.the rope latter has the biggest risk of hurtin some one.that needs to be found. don't fish and am a firm beliver in karma.need the specifics.the gear should be flused or caught up in strainer.good luck.fliter was only 3.4 so keep that in mind.


----------



## red wiggler (May 3, 2005)

black dog said:


> need to know what happened.details of coroners and possible current drags.i'll be going up latter.that sounds like a mess.the rope latter has the biggest risk of hurtin some one.that needs to be found. don't fish and am a firm beliver in karma.need the specifics.the gear should be flused or caught up in strainer.good luck.fliter was only 3.4 so keep that in mind.


there were no ropes lost. as far as snags go, nothing lost that could do that except for maybe a fly line (at 30 lb breaking strength). other than that, there is a yellow catarct oar somewhere within filter plant. also, that duffle bag has not been found. wreck occured just below lower put in for the run. i ran the river again looking for the gear. no such luck. some people saw it, othere had not, so it may have got picked up.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

I have to know how someone flips a raft on filter?


----------



## black dog (May 7, 2007)

thats cool.the karma is helping to be helped.not fishing at least they are let go,anyway thats good the about line,or net ,isn't in the water.one of the big killers is line.even 30lb.Not trying to be smart about this,but it was drilled into me from the start.peace and good luck getting your rig dialed in.later
Black dog.


----------



## Big Tuna (Apr 13, 2004)

black.dog....who is your. engli.sh.teacher?.it.ispainful reading. your posts.


----------



## red wiggler (May 3, 2005)

gapers said:


> I have to know how someone flips a raft on filter?


ok...here is the short version. (the pride is gone) we were coming down to the first little drop that is after the lower put in... the little drop that is normally run river right in low water. we went right, got the bow of the boat square on the right flat rock. stern started to spin around and a lateral caught it, and wallah, boat capsized in less than 2.2. we went highside, but with a fishing frame in space is limited...at some point around 1.8 we said screw it and bailed. we were lucky the frame did not smack us. so there you have it. if you would ever like to filp a raft on the lower poud where it was previously thought undoable, follow the above instructions and you will get there. enjoy.


----------

